# Ariens Deluxe 24



## Pollack Pete (Dec 26, 2017)

Just about a year ago,I purchased a new Ariens Deluxe 24 from a big box store that starts with the letter L.Only used it 3 or 4 times last year.Got it ready for this Winter about a year ago.Started right up using the electric starter.Snowed yesterday so I wanted to use it.The electric starter sounded like it had gravel in it.Wouldn't even turn the engine over.Tried one more time and the starter was completely dead.Started it with the pull start and used it.This morning,I pulled the starter off.Had a hard time getting the end cap screws out.Rusted in.Pulled the end cap off and the starter is full of rust and corrosion.I removed the brush screws and cleaned the terminals.Cleaned the connectors on the wires coming from the switch.Put the starter back together and it works fine.How do I keep this rust problem from occurring again?I shouldn't have to be working on a basically new machine.Maybe a phone call to Ariens customer support?This machine lives in my garage when not in use.Thanks for any and all info.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Looking at pics of that machine the starter is hanging out right there in the front where it's gonna get covered with snow. Obviously the housing isn't waterproof. Is there any way to fab up a shield for it or put some kind of removable caulk on the joint that let water in? Engineers aren't thinking about these things obviously and that seems like a real design fail. Also when you put the machine away you may want to brush all the snow off the starter from now on.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Spray with a rust preventer? Several have been mentioned, Fluid Film comes to mind.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Classic case of a problem resulting from a lack of care and maintenance. 

And as usual there is no accountability, only blame. 


.


----------



## Pollack Pete (Dec 26, 2017)

tdipaul said:


> Classic case of a problem resulting from a lack of care and maintenance.
> 
> And as usual there is no accountability, only blame.
> 
> ...


Don't take this , personal,but you don't know what you're talking about.This happens to be a basically brand new machine,used 2 or 3 times last year,kept in a dry garage.As far as "lack of care" goes.What do you do to maintain your starter? Take it apart 2 or 3 times a year and oil it?As far as accountability,the manufacturer should probably water-proof their starters.Especially when used on a piece of equipment that is made to use in snow.Thank you for your answer and your kind welcome to this forum.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

:welcome: aboard!

They seem to be using cheaper metals these days. As another member posted I would spray it and the exterior of the LCT engine with a rust inhibitor like CRC C-36 or Fluid Film. Do this twice a year, you should be good. You may also want to call Ariens corporate let them no about this for the record. In case there is an issue with the starter and if it happens again you want to claim under your 3 year warranty.

Companies often make changes to problem components without telling us (it's their right to do so), they will address and offer to correct the problem if you complain about it on a case by case basis. A good example would be a TSB when dealing with vehicles. Three recent examples of Ariens doing this, that I know about out. There are likely more: they added a tinted integrated upper headlight lens cover to their halogen headlamp lens that was and apparently still is blinding some users, they modified an overly complicated gas cap design and fuel tank filler neck on the LCT Gen 3 engines they use 306cc and above and of course a biggie they revised the axle position to help remedy Auto-Turn issues which especially plagued their larger auger width machines.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

I've got a 2013 model year Platinum 30 (non-SHO) and it's got the 414cc LCT engine. Mine is also stored in a (mostly) heated area, my walk-in cellar.

I don't baby it, and I don't clean every spec of snow off when I put it away after use. The electric starter gets covered pretty good when working, yet the starter is fine. You have a legitimate quality complaint. Make sure Ariens hears about it!


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Rust inhibitor will do little to keep water out of a starter. The bell end of it should have some kind of gasket on the cap.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

That makes sense. If it is stored in a garage and this happened a call to Ariens should be made.


----------

